# Pex to island kitchen sink



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Just wondering what you guys sleeve pex in. I ran 1/2" Uponor pex inside 3/4" gray electrical conduit using the long sweep 90's. Is there any better way?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Glued of course. Only way I like to do it. I have just buried pex, wrapped it in this code approved tape for cement. Pass inspection.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Why do it yourself when they have exactly what you want?
http://www.uponor-usa.com/~/media/uponor/sidebar brochures/pips_pg_h460_0113a.ashx


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Why do it yourself when they have exactly what you want?
> http://www.uponor-usa.com/~/media/uponor/sidebar brochures/pips_pg_h460_0113a.ashx


I forgot about that. They showed us those at the Uponor certification class I took a couple years ago.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

I double run then. Leave two lines dead in the wall, and cut off under the toekick. Cheap insurance. 
Do you folks insulate your drains through slab? In case it gets broke flush during above grade construction? That way it's just an inside cutter wheel and a coupling?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Not drains. Potable we don't run PEX (never at all m y old shops and just a few around the area) mostly type L copper sleeved with Armflex when passing through concrete.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Some municipalities allow PEX here, some require type K. 

The way I look at it, copper can corrode, plastic will never decay, wear, yes.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Debo22 said:


> Just wondering what you guys sleeve pex in. I ran 1/2" Uponor pex inside 3/4" gray electrical conduit using the long sweep 90's. Is there any better way?


I sleeve mine full length in utility poly-e (or series 75 if I can't get util). Then if the pipe fails later there's at least a chance it could be pulled out of the sleeve and replaced with a new piece. Util poly is thin enough to bend easily and thick enough to protect PEX really well.

It's fine up to around 30' - 35', but then the friction when pushing it in gets to be too much. Some water can help make it slide into longer sleeves, but then you have to be super careful you don't let it touch dirt or sand, which would stick to wet pipe - don't want any abrasives inside the sleeve.

For long runs my supplier sells pre-sleeved PEX. I haven't needed it yet, so I don't know how good it is, but it looks fine.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

GAN said:


> Not drains. Potable we don't run PEX (never at all m y old shops and just a few around the area) mostly type L copper sleeved with Armflex when passing through concrete.


Hot lines we sleeve with insulation and put a sleeve over the insulation to protect the insulation from degradation. Time consuming, but I think worth the effort.
How about a gas line in an island above a slab? Double contained and sealed where it penetrates the slab as well as where a little bit past where it daylights outside and with a vent teed into the line between the cap and the slab. This is a real pita, but code required. 
In my opinion, these types of requirements are great for the trade. They separate those who know what they are doing from those who don't. Problem is when the inspector comes along and explains how to do it to the joker who screwed the install. 
This, in a nutshell, is how our industry is getting overtaken by untrained labor.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I have never had to run gas underground. That generally falls under the municipality. Most houses here have basements, some crawls and few slabs. Slabs are generally rentals and even HO slabs, they own it because they don't have the money to own a nicer house. Most slabs here are small track homes built for WW2 vets returning home, no space for an island.

I'd never install underground gas because I know nothing about it.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> I have never had to run gas underground. That generally falls under the municipality. Most houses here have basements, some crawls and few slabs. Slabs are generally rentals and even HO slabs, they own it because they don't have the money to own a nicer house. Most slabs here are small track homes built for WW2 vets returning home, no space for an island.
> 
> I'd never install underground gas because I know nothing about it.


You are a professional. If the situation demanded it, you would figure it out. How not?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Figuring out wouldn't be a problem. I'd have to hit the book and ask my Master and my inspector. Of course on a job like that my Master would be there. 

I've seen a lot, know a lot, but have seen little and know just enough enough to be dangerous.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> Figuring out wouldn't be a problem. I'd have to hit the book and ask my Master and my inspector. Of course on a job like that my Master would be there.
> 
> I've seen a lot, know a lot, but have seen little and know just enough enough to be dangerous.


I like your attitude. One of your master's responsibilities is to be there for you when these type of issues come up. He probably enjoys the challenge. I know I do. And, don't assume he has the answer without doing a little homework of his own. I've got more than 40 years in the business and sometimes I feel like I "know just enough to be dangerous".


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Underground is different than under slab. Under slab is where all the encapsulation & venting comes into affect.


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 22, 2011)

Debo22 said:


> Just wondering what you guys sleeve pex in. I ran 1/2" Uponor pex inside 3/4" gray electrical conduit using the long sweep 90's. Is there any better way?


When we do run into slab work we use 1" well poly. We have tons of short pieces lying around and it's coil so you can make nice natural long sweeps. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

